

Masayoshi Son Makes $58 Billion on Alibaba with $20 Million Original Investment - applecore
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-07/son-makes-58-billion-on-alibaba-with-buffett-type-return.html

======
dkhenry
The company is 90 Billion in debt so this means very little.

------
msie
Easy way to make more money is to start with money.

